
Eric Meyer's Reset Revisited - danh
http://meyerweb.com/eric/thoughts/2011/01/03/reset-revisited/
======
Semiapies
Aside from the focus-outline issue people had been talking about, some tweaks
that are pleasing to see. As I get the time, I'll test swapping this out for
the old reset code in my .less includes.

------
calvin
It's great to see the HTML5 element reset added in.

